# Purebred doodle?



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I saw an ad for a "purebred" labradoodle. I'm still scratching my head. How can this be possible?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

A true oxymoron if ever there was! Small wonder it leaves you :confused3: your head.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Haha!!!!! Stoopid people that's how!!! Jeez!!!!!!!! (Rolling my eyes.......)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Can you believe that the UK kennel club is actually discussing to include them in the list of Kennel Club recognised breeds? 

It is a cross, and those silly doodle and poo names make me so mad!! 

My mother has a 16 years old medium poodle x cocker spaniel (an accidental breeding), there is no way I would ever call him a cockerpoo... :banghead:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Ridiculous!! Where are these peoples brains?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

*mixed breed, designer dogs*

It really is amazing to me, these mixed breed dogs are being sold for outlandish prices. All dogs are precious, and I have nothing against these dogs. But I think it is crazy to spend all this money, and lets face it a Labradoodle does not have a uniform look. They can look like a Lab or a poodle, or a combination. If I wanted a mixed breed, I would go to the pound and get one and love him whatever he looked like.:argh:


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, and right now, my local shelter is running a special for $20, not $2,000 like they are charging for doodles and that includes spay/ neuter, shots, rabies license, free training class, free night of boarding and $5 off grooming and tons of coupons for new pet supplies that essentially make the dog free. This is how i got my poodle mix, but she was only $17.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

I was walking Lucia yesterday and we met a lady with two kids and a 6 months old pug x jack russel (I don't even know what is the "breed" name for those).... it was kinda cute, and we got talking and then she asks me "Is she just a poodle?" and I go..... "What do you mean JUST a poodle?? Shes the *REAL DEAL!!* Why do you think they are mixing everything with poodles? Because they are the best. It really makes no sense why you would want to mix anything into them but they do improve the other breed"


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Why mix what's already PERFECT???!!!!!! 
And they ALL mix with poodle... Mmmmm because the poodle is the good part!!! Oh wow!' News flash! 

People ask me are they doodles?

NOOOOO!!!!! They are 100% poodle!! Pompoms are not required ya know!??!! Duh!!!!

And then they look bewildered and puzzled like... "How come? They are so cute and so smart and so sweet...?"
I say: EXACTLY!!!!! 

I get so frustrated with the doodle frenzy trend I could go on and on....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I believe the term "purebred labrdoodle" is only appropriate in the austalian line that can be traced right back with the orginals which after 6 generations did prove to "breed true". They are all chipped and traced coming with all sorts of extra paperwork and registrations. I've seen them purchased for upwords of $3000. I do see a lot of consistancies in this type. Better coats that truly are less shedding like the poodle, more uniform size etc. By the way, on the registration packages I've seen there are genetic testing papers from even more than just the parents.

To me even if people want to make a triple crossbreed whosamawhatsit if it is bred carefully, responsibly, and with the health of the dog in mind it's 100 times better than those breeding "purebred bulldogs" or many other of the breeds which are riddles with health issues just because us humans think it's "cute".

I do agree on the most part that its very sad "fad" crossbreeds are so... Can't find the word I'm looking for... Abused, taken advantage of, manipulated... I don't know (arg..) But people need to remember, most "purbred" dogs also had to start somewhere with smattering of other breeds, for example a dane has both greyhound and mastiff lineage, does this mean essentially they are all "mutts" too?

We are all dog lovers and I think it would do us good to keep open minds about people "responsibly" trying to enhance their own breed or "type" of dog. Not ALL labradoodle breeders are the antichrists they can sometimes be made out to be...

Rebecca


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> I believe the term "purebred labrdoodle" is only appropriate in the austalian line that can be traced right back with the orginals which after 6 generations did prove to "breed true". They are all chipped and traced coming with all sorts of extra paperwork and registrations. I've seen them purchased for upwords of $3000. I do see a lot of consistancies in this type. Better coats that truly are less shedding like the poodle, more uniform size etc. By the way, on the registration packages I've seen there are genetic testing papers from even more than just the parents.
> 
> To me even if people want to make a triple crossbreed whosamawhatsit if it is bred carefully, responsibly, and with the health of the dog in mind it's 100 times better than those breeding "purebred bulldogs" or many other of the breeds which are riddles with health issues just because us humans think it's "cute".
> 
> ...



My problem with it is there are so many mix breeds with POODLES that it makes it seem that the poodle is not good enough by it self! 
But they are the breed everyone wants to mix with... So WTH? Ya know my point? It's late and I'm tired LOL.. Trying my best here 

I just think people are prejudice against poodles and want to turn them into something more appealing by mix breeding because poodles are froo froo dogs, with Pompoms everywhere, dyed hot pink owned by fancy French ladies... (?????) but they are at the same time so incredibly wonderful that every breed wants to mix with poodles?

Then.... Just #getyourselfapoodle !!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol, yes, I see your point, and pretty much agree with where you're coming from 

Though this is coming from the owner of a pom pommed hot pink poodle, though I'm far from "French". Not even french Canadian . Lol!

Rebecca


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a woman with a Lab talk to me about breeding to one of my girls. I told her they couldn't and I wouldn't if they could. She seemed surprised. I said , if I wanted a mix breed pup the pound has one in every color and size.

What makes me mad is the person with the doodle wants their dog to be a poodle, non shedding, sporty, smart ect. BUT THEY DON'T LIKE POODLES...


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

It's like messing with perfection as far as I'm concerned. My two favorite dog breeds are poodles and chihuahuas. Poodles are graceful and beautiful and Chihuahuas are just plain cute. But the mixed poodle/chihuahua's I seem to see everywhere, are often the ugliest little dogs I have ever seen.


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

Yesterday I was waiting in line at the pet store I work at with my dogs, and two very nice old ladies asked to pet them. About nikita: "She's beautiful! It's she a labradoodle?" Me: (standing next to my freshly groomed, clean face feet tail poodle) "Nope, she's a standard poodle." Lady: "Are you sure???" Then she asked if I was sure my pyrenees wasn't mixed with St. Bernard. Sometimes I feel like I should carry around their papers. (eye roll).

Honestly though, some people who think nikita is a doodle are surprised, but many get put out for some reason that they made a big deal over a poodle. Like a poodle is somehow less than a doodle now. Makes me shake my head. Little kids always know she's a poodle though, and they always love her, even the boys.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lou said:


> I just think people are prejudice against poodles and want to turn them into something more appealing by mix breeding because poodles are froo froo dogs, with Pompoms everywhere, dyed hot pink owned by fancy French ladies... (?????) but they are at the same time so incredibly wonderful that every breed wants to mix with poodles?


I think you hit the nail on it's head there... 

I just came across this blog yesterday when I was trying to find out some information about Ricky, the dog who won Crufts best in show this year: 

Crufts 2014 | MOTORHOMEDREAMER

Poodles do have an image problem


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

For anyone who may not have seen it, there's a good recent thread about Doodles here. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/82602-what-about-doodles.html#post955490


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ugh. One of my FB friends just posted she is getting a "bernadoodle". From some breeder that breeds all kinds of doodles. I just smh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> I think you hit the nail on it's head there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to open the link, it's not working on my iPhone I will try it later on the computer , thank u 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Maybe this link will work better

Crufts 2014 – Extreme Showdogs | MOTORHOMEDREAMER


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, poodles still have that frou frou dog out there with the funny looking haircut! I hear it all the time when I walk Sunny. I guess I am still amazed how many people really don't know the quality of poodles and their history but assume it's one of those "fancy dogs" that yip and bark and look silly. I know, I know, but I am talking about people who love dogs, but are not necessarily looking for specific traits like smart, trainable, athletic, loyal, etc. 

A neighbor just got her 8 week old yellow lab.....I mean, honestly, he is the sweetest thing on earth!!! She named him Marley -- she just lost her 11 y.o. lab named Murphy. On walks, everyone flocks to see her with the puppy....and are just nutso over a lab or golden. Don't get me wrong, everyone likes their breeds, but Sunny and I stand nearby and he hardly garners a side glance with that group. Then people say, "labs are the absolute best, smartest, most wonderful dog in the world! When they see the poodle, they will add, "is that a poodle? oh, my neighbor has a labradoodle - and he's cute, too! -- I do love the doodles!" 

When I see people who know the poodle breed it's totally different.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

PoodlePaws said:


> Ugh. One of my FB friends just posted she is getting a "bernadoodle". From some breeder that breeds all kinds of doodles. I just smh.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unbelievable - as in Bernese Mountain Dog Poodle? Cringe... I took a little time and read about her "poodle boys" and it's such a shame.

bernedoodles


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

liljaker said:


> Unfortunately, poodles still have that frou frou dog out there with the funny looking haircut! I hear it all the time when I walk Sunny. I guess I am still amazed how many people really don't know the quality of poodles and their history but assume it's one of those "fancy dogs" that yip and bark and look silly. I know, I know, but I am talking about people who love dogs, but are not necessarily looking for specific traits like smart, trainable, athletic, loyal, etc.
> 
> A neighbor just got her 8 week old yellow lab.....I mean, honestly, he is the sweetest thing on earth!!! She named him Marley -- she just lost her 11 y.o. lab named Murphy. On walks, everyone flocks to see her with the puppy....and are just nutso over a lab or golden. Don't get me wrong, everyone likes their breeds, but Sunny and I stand nearby and he hardly garners a side glance with that group. Then people say, "labs are the absolute best, smartest, most wonderful dog in the world! When they see the poodle, they will add, "is that a poodle? oh, my neighbor has a labradoodle - and he's cute, too! -- I do love the doodles!"
> 
> When I see people who know the poodle breed it's totally different.


I can certainly understand the feelings of poodle people when their pets are not recognized and appreciated by the uninformed public. I have two Portuguese Water Dogs that are always being taken for poodles. I use to get irritated but now I just explain to them that PWDs are the cousins of the poodle, which is something they can understand. I use to have a minipoodle and am looking into getting another one in a year or two. That way I can point to both the PWD and poodle and say, "See, the mussles are different, the ears are different, and look at the lengths of the tails and their legs. They are different dogs!" As for why people want poodle mixes, I believe it is because different people like different types of dogs. Remember that the poodle was developed from different breeds at one time because someone wanted something different. The toys and minis were developed because people wanted smaller poodles. As long as the crossings breed true and create healthy dogs, I don't think we should worry about the mixes. If the breeders of labradoodles are just doing it for the money and are not being honest of how the puppies will look when grown up, then that is another matter. Just wanting to develop a different breed of dog all by itself is not horrible if done responsibly. I personally would like the Klein/Moyen size poodle developed in Europe to be readily available and officially recognized here in the US, but that is not the case. So does that make me bad because I would like a male poodle 25-35 lbs in size. We are have different preferences. Doesn't mean I don't appreciate the toy, mini and standard sized poodle. But if I could find one near Central Illinois, I would really like to have a more mid-sized poodle. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Unfortunately, poodles still have that frou frou dog out there with the funny looking haircut! I hear it all the time when I walk Sunny. I guess I am still amazed how many people really don't know the quality of poodles and their history but assume it's one of those "fancy dogs" that yip and bark and look silly. I know, I know, but I am talking about people who love dogs, but are not necessarily looking for specific traits like smart, trainable, athletic, loyal, etc.
> 
> A neighbor just got her 8 week old yellow lab.....I mean, honestly, he is the sweetest thing on earth!!! She named him Marley -- she just lost her 11 y.o. lab named Murphy. On walks, everyone flocks to see her with the puppy....and are just nutso over a lab or golden. Don't get me wrong, everyone likes their breeds, but Sunny and I stand nearby and he hardly garners a side glance with that group. Then people say, "labs are the absolute best, smartest, most wonderful dog in the world! When they see the poodle, they will add, "is that a poodle? oh, my neighbor has a labradoodle - and he's cute, too! -- I do love the doodles!"
> 
> When I see people who know the poodle breed it's totally different.



Labs and goldens shed like crazy!!!! My friends car is disgusting!!! The hair is intrinsic into the seat... Forever!! Like it went into the seats fibers and it's like 50% seat and 50% hair!!! Ew!! And they are not nearly as smart as poodles!! Oh and poodle hair u can pet/rub in every direction, rub your face on it like a plush Perfumy blanket!!! when u pet a lab the hair goes one direction if you pet against the hair it lifts up and feels weird.... Oh! And my poodles go out in the little bit of rain and NO doggie smell, they still smell like baby oil !! But anyways....... Lol  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmerz (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't understand this fad at all. It's like, when someone says they have a poodle and not a doodle, people treat the dog like it's than they expected...acting like THEY'RE the mixed breed! Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against mixes--I love all dogs, but when people have personal breed discrimination against a dog that is pure perfection, it's like, WHAT THE HECK? Decades ago, the "designer dogs" would be considered mutts, not cherished more than the purebred poodle/labrador itself! Jeez, I just don't understand, maybe I'm off base or something. Why put a bumper sticker on a Ferrari?


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Many think that by crossing you get a healthier dog because a cross is "always healthier, lives longer" than a pure-breed... 

Especially here in the UK, the crossing became more widespread after the "Pedigree Dogs Exposed" documentary was aired on BBC (you might find it on youtube). 

They don't realize that unless you make sure you cross two healthy (health checked) individuals, the cross can actually carry the genetic predisposition to all sorts of problems from BOTH parents, that means that they can have an even "sicker" animal than if they chose the pure-breed.

A poorly bread cross is worse than a well bread pedigree.


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

Lou said:


> Labs and goldens shed like crazy!!!! My friends car is disgusting!!! The hair is intrinsic into the seat... Forever!! Like it went into the seats fibers and it's like 50% seat and 50% hair!!! Ew!! And they are not nearly as smart as poodles!! Oh and poodle hair u can pet/rub in every direction, rub your face on it like a plush Perfumy blanket!!! when u pet a lab the hair goes one direction if you pet against the hair it lifts up and feels weird.... Oh! And my poodles go out in the little bit of rain and NO doggie smell, they still smell like baby oil !! But anyways....... Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pretty sure you described my car... I always want to tell people that poodles are hypoallergenic but then I think of all the pyr hair and drool on everything I own. I'm pretty sure my poodle will never be hypo lol.

That being said, when I got her I had this running joke that I was going to breed pyredoodles (not even plausible, my pyr is neutered). Then I googled it. They exist. Dear God, they exist. I can't even imagine why... they serve totally different purposes and would be so confused. And the joint problems... smh.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I know some Labradoodles owners. Their dogs are well loved and cared for pets.
I know what a purebred dog is, and how purebreds are created.
I don't think people who select poodle crosses are "stoopid." I think they haven't have the benefit of sound information.

I go to dog shows. I see Lhasa Apsos, Shih Tzus, Yorkshire Terriers and others breeds groomed beyond what any pet owner I know would consider for their dog. It doesn't stop them from owning the breeds as beloved pets. Or make them want to see their breed cross-bred with another.

The man credited with creating the Ladradoodle was Wally Conron. This is what he has to say, “I’ve done a lot of damage,” Conron told The Associated Press this week by phone from his home in Australia. “I’ve created a lot of problems.” “Marvelous thing? My foot,” he said. “There are a lot of unhealthy and abandoned dogs out there...Conron said there are far too many unscrupulous people eager to make a buck at a dog’s expense. Rather than check the history and science, he said “horrific” puppy mills are springing up and producing unstable dogs that go unwanted and eventually are euthanized. "Instead of breeding out the problems, they’re breeding them in,” he said. “For every perfect one, you’re going to find a lot of crazy ones.” That’s a concern Conron has echoed in the past, blaming himself for opening a “Pandora’s box” and creating a “Frankenstein.”
Breeding blunder: Labradoodle creator laments designer dog craze - TODAY.com

I take umbrage at poodles being used willy-nilly to create these crosses, whether they be mini Labradoodles or Goldendoodles, standard Labradoodles or Goldendoodles, Cavapoos, Shihpoos. Havapoos, etc. 

Just a final thought...poodle enthusiasts who would like to see the show trim requirements changed might make their opinions known to Poodle Club of America and the American Kennel Club.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

They are not "stoopid" just ignorant 
Basically...... They don't know what they're missing!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lou said:


> They are not "stoopid" just ignorant
> Basically...... They don't know what they're missing!!!!!


Take heart, *Lou*, a lot of people are far from "ignorant" about the versatile, noble poodle!  

AKC names 10 most popular dog breeds for 2013 - National Pets | Examiner.com
AKC names 10 most popular dog breeds for 2013
*Since 2002 the Poodle has ranked as the eighth most popular dog in America.* 2012 is no exception—once again the breed places at number eight.

https://classic.akc.org/poll/special/PoodleFactSheet.pdf
Poodles are currently the eighth most popular breed registered in the United States, according to 2007 American Kennel Club registration statistics. *The breed enjoyed a long reign as the most popular dog for 23 years (1960-1982), the longest any breed has held that position consecutively -- a true testament to its suitability as a family pet*


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone who has ever owned one has no doubt how great they are.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Take heart, *Lou*, a lot of people are far from "ignorant" about the versatile, noble poodle!
> 
> AKC names 10 most popular dog breeds for 2013 - National Pets | Examiner.com
> AKC names 10 most popular dog breeds for 2013
> ...



I meant ignorant OF HOW WONDERFUL they are in comparison to doodles..... Everybody knows poodles, but many choose doodles instead. I see doodles everywhere but never see Spoos, that's what I meant 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Poodle mixes have been around for over 30 years that I know of - especially the cocker spaniel poodle mix. The were more of a "really? a mix? hmm" Then "how cute!!'

The bermoodle or whatever the name!? Of course the puppies are cute!! How many ugly puppies have we seen? I want to know what the puppy will look like n 2-3 years!!

I was talking with someone at the dog park about the poodle mixes and said I don't know why people want a poodle mix when they could just get a poodle! She said they want the other kind of dog with the intelligence of the poodle. 

The problem with the mixing of two or more breeds is there is no way a "breeder" could even guess at what traits will be passed on to the next generation - and to say for certainty that ALL of the pups from a littler of 5,8,or even 12 will be the same temperament or level of intelligence! 

I don't buy it, I won't buy it.

I am 99.9% sure Luce is purebred even though she is not registered. She is the product of an "oops" pregnancy, with her parents being owned by a young couple. I saw the parents, met the parent, they look like poodles, acted like poodles, I'm convinced they are poodles. That I bought!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Here is a lady south of me in central illinois that breeds all manner of mixed dogs and charges an arm and a leg for them! She has malty-poos, yorkie-poos, bichon-poos. I have an intact red min pin hangin at my house-maybe I should get a maltese and make MINI-MALTS! Crazy! Don't understand it. I was lookin at the poodle rescues-more labradoodles & golden doodles than poodles at the poodle rescues!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Wild Kitten said:


> I think you hit the nail on it's head there...
> 
> I just came across this blog yesterday when I was trying to find out some information about Ricky, the dog who won Crufts best in show this year:
> 
> ...


Great article which does explain the general negative attitude toward poodles. My two are kept in a simple kennel cut, but are obviously poodles. You are right; kids, even boys LOVE poodles. Every child who sees Abbey and Maggie wants to pet them and my "girls" are pleased to oblige as they love everyone! I will never have any dog but a poodle although I must admit, I do love nearly every dog that I see. I'm definitely a "dog" person!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wild Kitten said:


> I think you hit the nail on it's head there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dear,
But I can't open the article. It shows the article for like 2 seconds and then the page goes totally blank!
Is it because I don't have a twitter account? 

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

You don't need a twitter account to see it, it is a blog, has nothing to do with twitter... 

Maybe this link will work better

Crufts 2014 – Extreme Showdogs | MOTORHOMEDREAMER


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou said:


> Thanks dear,
> But I can't open the article. It shows the article for like 2 seconds and then the page goes totally blank!
> Is it because I don't have a twitter account?
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the link again, but it still didn't work , so I took pictures of all pages of the article and then when the website went blank I read the articles on the pictures LOL 

Very cool article.... I am obviously in that same mind frame  Well I think Poodles in a show clip are splendid magnificent gorgeous !!!! Take my breath away
But my preference for A PET , 
for my poodles is the haircut I have them on

And people need to know they can have a poodle in ANY haircut instead of a doodle... Why doodle when you can poodle? 

Poodles are the best ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

My preference for my poodle haircut is the summer miami, but the groomer I have now is kind of against them. So I did a short puppy cut on mine. Eddie had "bad" ear hair, so I would "bedlington" his ears.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> My preference for my poodle haircut is the summer miami, but the groomer I have now is kind of against them. So I did a short puppy cut on mine. Eddie had "bad" ear hair, so I would "bedlington" his ears.



Your groomer is against a certain clip??!! And is she basing her "opinion" on anything important or is it just a matter of personal taste? This seems so wrong! She is a professional, she should provide the services that she was trained and educated to .... Any haircut you want!!! Sorry but this seems to me as if ... As an example :I went to a ophthalmologist and he checked my eyes and wrote my prescription but refused to sell me the brand or style of glasses I want... He says "no I am against transition lenses or I am against blue colored contacts I can only sell/prescribe you the other ones....

It's that absurd to me!

Is this groomer a friend, or someone who's opinion you care about? If he/she is just a groomer, her taste does not matter! 

I'm sure your pup would look fabulous in a Miami!!! I adore that clip! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

She's a friend. When I got sick, she clipped him for nothing! And she only charged $50 for my poodle-she bathed & did my min pins nails for free. I think it's just pom pom prejudice. Lol! My last groomer used to hate to do poodle feet! Those were the sloppiest poodle feet EVER!


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

While out walking my pure bred poodle I have been asked more than once if she was a cockapoo. No disrespect but I was a bit annoyed. I then met an owner of a poodle cross who did not understand the needs of caring for his dogs coat and the poor dog had to be stripped back completely. The man had no idea. And felt really bad. No doubt good breeders will pass on info regarding the coat care of poodle cross dogs but obviously here is Scotland some are not.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Lots of people think that poodles only have to be brushed by the groomer. I have seen some strip jobs that would blow your mind. I saw a standard once that was 2 or something and had NEVER been groomed-he slept in a barn-it was atrocious.!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> She's a friend. When I got sick, she clipped him for nothing! And she only charged $50 for my poodle-she bathed & did my min pins nails for free. I think it's just pom pom prejudice. Lol! My last groomer used to hate to do poodle feet! Those were the sloppiest poodle feet EVER!



Well if she is a friend I understand   




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wild Kitten said:


> Maybe this link will work better
> Crufts 2014 – Extreme Showdogs | MOTORHOMEDREAMER


I have to chuckle. This kind of clip in the post is the reason I never wanted a poodle! I thought they were yucko frou-frou dogs. 

Well, has my tune changed. After I became allergic to dogs, and found out poodles were mostly hypoallergenic I got a spoo and trained it to be my service dog. He is in a short clip with a pom tail, poofy head, and a beard He always gets loving comments. At a dog show the dogs in the frou-frou clips upon seeing him had a sheepish look on their face. He looked at them like 'what the heck are you?'

The future will be poodles for me!!! Awesome dogs. It is so frustrating to have someone say' Oh, is that only a poodle?

My answer now is yes! Full bred, definitely not a mutt like the doodles, which aren't even a breed. (Most people don't realize they aren't a breed).

Yea poodle! Love ya a bunch.


----------

